# Los capacitores para uso en audio mitos y realidades.



## Fogonazo

*Los capacitor para audio mitos y realidades.*

​
Los capacitor se suministran en todas formas, tamaños y calidades.
Hasta no hace mucho tiempo, gran cantidad de capacitor nunca se valoraban «seriamente» en cuanto a su comportamiento en circuitos de audio.
Hoy en día existe una verdadera *«CapacitorManía»* en el mundo de los equipos de audio de la parte alta de la gama, con una apreciación por el público muy variable de un día para otro.
Fue en Estados Unidos en donde se efectuaron investigaciones fundamentales en el campo de los capacitor.
En 1980 Walter Jung y Richard Marsh escribieron en la revista «Audio», que era una autoridad en la materia, en el primer articulo de fondo, bien documentado, dedicado a las diferencias que presentan diversas variedades de capacitor en su utilización para aplicaciones de audio.
Basándonos en dichos artículos, hemos realizado investigaciones y pruebas, cuyas conclusiones constituyen el fundamento de la elección de los capacitores empleados.
Aunque no podamos, por limitaciones de espacio, entrar en detalles, enumeramos las características propias de los diferentes capacitores utilizables para aplicaciones de audio de muy alta calidad.
De los muchos tipos de capacitor existentes en el mercado, los más importantes para las aplicaciones de audio, por orden de mérito son:

— Teflón (PTFE)
— Poli-estireno
— Polipropileno metalizado
— Polipropileno
— Poli-carbonato metalizado
— Poli-carbonato
— Polietileno metalizado
— Polietileno
— Mica
— Vidrio.

En principio, los mejores capacitores son los de teflón, pero sus grandes dimensiones y un precio elevado constituyen el reverso de esta excelente calidad.
Pero no puede dejar de conocer la existencia de otra clase de capacitor, los electrolíticos, que se subdividen en

— Bipolares
— De electrolito sólido (aluminio)
— Secos (aluminio)
— Húmedos (aluminio)
— De tántalo.

De nuevo, el orden adoptado es el de la calidad, con la salvedad, sin embargo, de que aunque los capacitor bipolares se consideran como los mejores, su calidad depende mucho de su procedencia.
La investigación que realizamos consistió en medir la distorsión cuando los diversos tipos de capacitores se conectaron en el recorrido de la señal de audio con la misma carga Terminal.
Los resultados fueron muy sorprendentes y nuestros aparatos de medida, aunque pueden medir una distorsión del 0,005%, fueron incapaces de detectar la menor distorsión en el conjunto del campo de audio (hasta una frecuencia de 50 Khz.).
Solamente algunos capacitor de tántalo de procedencias diversas plantean algunos problemas con una distorsión elevada.
Esto les hace inutilizables en equipos de audio.
También hay que desconfiar de los capacitores cerámicos, que aunque son perfectamente adecuados para aplicaciones de altas frecuencias, no lo son en absoluto para la parte de la gama de audio.
Jung y Curl desarrollaron un método dinámico bastante sencillo que permite medir simultáneamente varios factores y entre ellos, el factor de disipación y la absorción dieléctrica bajo condiciones dinámicas, que son dos de los parámetros más importantes.
Se utiliza para ello dos redes RC excitadas por una señal en onda cuadrada, generada por una fuente de corriente de baja impedancia.
Las señales de salida se aplican a un osciloscopio sensible, en donde se resta de la otra. La señal obtenida es función de las diferencias presentadas por las dos redes.
Si uno de los circuitos utiliza un capacitor de alta calidad, tal como de PTFE o de poli-estireno, el rendimiento del otro puede evaluarse con referencia al mismo.
Un potenciómetro ajustable de 100 Ohms sirve para compensar la resistencia, con el supuesto de que este capacitor tenga siempre la resistencia en serie más baja.
La frecuencia de la señal de entrada debe ser lo bastante baja para obtener una diferencia de fácil lectura en el osciloscopio y suele ser de unos 50 Hz.
En nuestra investigación, el capacitor de referencia era del tipo polipropileno metalizado, porque los modelos de PTFE y poliestireno están disponibles solamente en valores bastantes bajos de capacidad y esto imposibilitaría la prueba de capacitor de alto valor.
Los porcentajes indicados a continuación ponen de manifiesto la desviación producida por el capacitor correspondiente con respecto al valor absoluto del impulso de entrada.
Las diferencias principales entre los diversos tipos de capacitor son un rendimiento no lineal durante la parte positiva del impulso y un seguimiento incorrecto del salto de tensión.

• Todos los capacitor de polipropileno metalizado (MKP) de polipropileno y poli-estireno (Styroflex) presentaron una desviación no superior al 0,01%.

• Los capacitores de politereftalato metalizado (MKT), de gran aceptación, así como los de poli-carbonato metalizado (MKC) y los de poli-carbonato proporcionan desviaciones medias de 0,03%.

• Los capacitores electrolíticos de aluminio y de tántalo produjeron desviaciones en todos los casos no inferiores al 1%; en algunos casos, bastante por encima de este valor.

Las combinaciones en paralelo de capacitores tienen un comportamiento dinámico que nunca es superior al peor de los dos considerados a nivel individual.

Si sus propios experimentos le permiten descubrir otros tipos de capacitor, no hay problema para emplearlos.



*Agregado del burro que traduce:*
Este es un trabajo muy serio pero del año 1980, desde ese año hasta hoy la tecnología de medición ha mejorado sustancialmente y si bien no contradice a lo escrito si se ha detectado que la influencia de los capacitores en los circuitos de audio es mas importante de lo que aqui dice, cuando hablamos de un previo con una THD total de 0,0001 la influencia de los capacitores se hace importantísima, por otro lado este valor de distorsión esta muy por debajo del nivel que un humano es capaz de captar.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Algo más sobre Capacitores:*
Dentro del grupo de componentes “Pasivos” los capacitores son los dispositivos  que presentan el mayor grado de complejidad en lo concerniente a su comportamiento físico y difieren en forma considerable de lo se consideraría un capacitor “Ideal” o “Puro”.





En la figura podemos observar, según el tipo de capacitor considerado, el esquema “Real” y de comportamiento “Efectivo” de un capacitor.
Haciendo en principio una distinción entre el grupo de “Polarizados”, por ejemplo los electrolíticos y los NO polarizados (Por ejemplo, de película, de dieléctrico cerámico, de mica, Etc.).
En la figura C representa la capacidad efectiva del capacitor, que dependerá, sin embargo, de la frecuencia, temperatura y de la tensión de funcionamiento.
En serie con esta capacidad encontramos la resistencia Rk, representando el factor de pérdidas del dieléctrico, el cual depende de la temperatura y de la frecuencia de trabajo, y en paralelo con C, encontramos la resistencia de pérdidas Rl que también depende de la temperatura.
En todos los capacitor hay una resistencia en serie Rs y una inductancia en serie Ls, residuo de la forma de construcción mecánica del capacitor.
También aparece una capacidad parásita inherente Cc, la cual puede ser despreciada, excepto cuando la frecuencia de trabajo alcanza valores elevados (MHz)

*capacitores electrolíticos:*
En este tipo agregamos al esquema “Efectivo” una línea de conducción unidireccional representada por el diodo D, en serie con una resistencia *NO* lineal Rd, como se muestra en la figura, este diodo entra en funcionamiento si se invierte la polaridad del capacitor, pero su efecto también se hace importante con tensiones de polarización por debajo del cero cuando éstas se han mantenido durante cierto tiempo, debido al progresivo deterioro de la capa dieléctrica formada electrolíticamente.
La acción del voltaje de polarización (Biass) tiene también un complejo efecto electroquímico / iónico que si se permite que permanezcan durante un tiempo prolongado provocarán un cambio permanente en las características generales del capacitor.
Por lo que se refiere a los capacitor electrolíticos normales, los capacitores de tántalio, son más compactos para un determinado valor de la capacidad, con una menor inductancia en serie, un mayor voltaje de ruptura inverso (2-3 V frente a los 0,5-1 V para los de aluminio) y la capa dieléctrica es mucho más resistente al deterioro en condiciones de voltaje de polarización cero.
Por otro lado, la resistencia equivalente en serie (ESR) es significativamente mayor e incluso es menos lineal que la equivalente de los de capacitor de aluminio.
Los capacitores de tántalo solamente están disponibles para unas tensiones de trabajo relativamente pequeñas.
*Capacitores de película dieléctrica sin polaridad.*
A pesar de que eliminan algunas de las características indeseables de los capacitores electrolíticos, pueden sufrir en un grado mucho mayor la histéresis del dieléctrico y otros efectos asociados a la carga almacenada de los conocidos como del tipo “Electret”. representados en la figura (1d) por el generador Ee y el condensador en serie Ce.
Este efecto se basa en crear en la capa dieléctrica una polarización semi-permanente, normalmente calentando el material por encima de su temperatura de transición de primer orden, posteriormente se enfría mientras se somete a un campo eléctrico.
Este hecho ha sido conocido y explotado en los diafragmas de los micrófonos “Electret” durante años. El fenómeno citado también puede aparecer durante el funcionamiento normal con algunos de los materiales utilizados.
En general, la propensión del material que produce este efecto depende de su estructura molecular y de su cristalinidad, dureza física y rigidez eléctrica.
Los dieléctricos de película usados más comúnmente como el poliestireno, policarbonato o polisulfato, cuyas películas delgadas están fabricadas mediante una banda fundida de una solución, son flexibles y amorfos y, por lo tanto, son menos propensos a retener distorsiones electromecánicas a nivel molecular que aquellos basados en propilenos o poliésteres que son fabricados mediante el estiramiento biaxial de una gruesa lámina de extrusionado.
Sin embargo, la asimetría molecular (polar) de los materiales de solución - fusión es típicamente mayor, con la excepción del poliestireno, que la del polipropileno, lo que produce una clara dificultad a la hora de elegir preferencia.
Una cualidad deseable en estos componentes es que suelen ser compactos y ofrecen una elevada relación volumen / capacidad.
Desafortunadamente, como tanto la constante dieléctrica como el factor de pérdidas por el dieléctrico dependen de la asimetría de los grupos polares dentro de la molécula, se entiende que las dos cualidades deseables de bajas pérdidas y los altos valores de capacidad no se pueden obtener en los componentes de pequeño tamaño.
Los capacitores de película / hoja empaquetados, en los que la combinación de conductor dieléctrico se empaqueta como un conjunto de cartas en una baraja, ofrecen una inductancia en serie L3 menor que los que están construidos por el bobinado en espiral.
En todos estos tipos, los componentes de película / hoja ofrecen tanto una menor resistencia en serie (Rs) como una menor resistencia de pérdidas (Ri), que los del tipo de película metalizada, pero son físicamente más voluminosos.
*Capacitores de dieléctrico cerámico.*
Ciertos materiales piezoeléctricos cerámicos, como el dióxido de titanio, titanato de bario y el titanato circonato de bario, ofrecen una constante dieléctrica del orden de 80-50.000, lo cual permite la construcción de componentes muy pequeños con una baja ESR.
Sin embargo, la dependencia en frecuencia y temperatura de los valores de la capacidad y de las pérdidas por el dieléctrico de estos condensadores puede ser muy alta, lo cual limita su uso en las aplicaciones de RF donde la consideración decisiva es una baja ESR.
*Otros tipos.*
Tanto los capacitorres de mica como los de dieléctrico de aire están libres de la mayoría de estos problemas mencionados anteriormente, pero solamente los hay disponibles en valores muy pequeños de capacidad.
Los capacitores con dieléctrico de papel encerado (Que serían el peor de los casos), afortunadamente se muy poco frecuentemente.

_Figura 1(a) Es una capacidad «pura», la cual en la realidad se parece más al circuito (b) El diodo que aparece en (c) representa una línea de conducción unidireccional en un capacitor electrolítico, mientras que en (d) se muestra un generador y una resistencia para indicar la carga almacenada y la histéresis dieléctrica que presentan los dieléctricos de película._


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Entonces es mejor usar condensadores de poliester o polipropileno cuando se van a conectar en serie con la señal de audio?

y para capacitancias bajas pf (cuando solo estan disponibles capacitores ceramicos)?

de que depende la capacitancia (como se determina) que debe tener cuando se desea usar un capacitor como filtro (para quitar componentes de continua) a la entrada de un amplificador o a la salida de un preamplificador?

Gracias de antemano
muy buen aporte


----------



## Fogonazo

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> ......Entonces es mejor usar condensadores de poliester o polipropileno cuando se van a conectar en serie con la señal de audio?



Correcto, siempre que consigas los valores "Grandes" que el esquema requiera.



> y para capacitancias bajas pf (cuando solo estan disponibles capacitores ceramicos)?



Un valor de pF solo se emplea para evitar oscilaciones o como parte de algún filtro, no queda en serie con la señal, así que su efecto no es tan importante (Casi despreciable)

Excepción: Algunos esquemas de corrección de banda pasante en los que se colocan valores de ese tipo en las redes de realimentación, las tendencias actuales de diseño son de evitar altas realimentaciones.



> de que depende la capacitancia (como se determina) que debe tener cuando se desea usar un capacitor como filtro (para quitar componentes de continua) a la entrada de un amplificador o a la salida de un preamplificador?



El calculo se hace como si fuera (Y lo es) un filtro pasa-altos.
Un capacitor en serie con la señal que alimenta a una resistencia conectada a GND.
El valor del capacitor se calcula en función a la resistencia de carga (Impedancia de la etapa siguiente) y la mínima frecuencia que se desea que "Pase" con una atenuación aceptable.

Por ejemplo, para una misma atenuación admisible sera de menor valor el capacitor de paso necesario si la etapa siguiente tiene una mayor impedancia.
Si miras cualquier esquema valvular veras que los capacitores de acople son de valores bajos, debido a que las impedancias son muy altas.


----------



## Vlad

Hola

Muchas Gracias Fogonazo

de nuevo molestando con mas dudas

como puedo calcular el condensador para la entrada de un amplificador?

que sucede si simplemente redusco el valor del condensador o de plano lo quito (puentear con un cable o cortocircuitarlo)?

Una  vez mas te agradesco de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

Existen circuitos que eliminan totalmente los capacitores de paso, pero te garantizo que son un "Importante dolor de genitales" hacerlos.

Por otro lado, recuerda que los niveles de distorsión de los que estamos hablando es como de 1000 veces menos de los que el humano promedio es capaz de percibir.

Para el calculo necesitas saber:
Impedancia de entrada del amplificador.
Frecuencia mínima que quieres reproducir (Y que la etapa es capaz de reproducir)

A veces, también se busca limitar intensiónalmente las muy bajas frecuencias para no dañar el reproductor (Parlante)


----------



## Vlad

Hola

y como se determina la impedancia de entrada de un amplificador?

por ejemplo el Sinclair z30 que publicó tecnicdeso

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Fogonazo

Si hablas de este, la impedancia de entrada ronda los 35KOhms


----------



## Vlad

hola nuevamente

(ya parece chat esto, no?)

la resistencia de 1K a la entrada que funcion tiene?

si cambio el C1 por uno de 1uF que sucede?
la impedancia de entrada del amplificador bajaría?

esto que efecto tiene si uso un previo con una impedancia de salida de unos 47k?

en que casos la diferencia de impedancias de entrada y salida de las etapas tiene efectos negativos?

Gracias por tu paciencia.


----------



## anthony123

C1 y R2 forman un filtro..!

Busca en google: filtro pasa bajo y filtro pasa alto; encontraras formulas, ejemplos, aplicaciones,etc..!

"Editado"..!


----------



## Fogonazo

R1 funciona como limitadora.
El filtro pasa-altos se forma con C1 y R2 + la impedancia que presenta el transistor de entrada Q1.
Si reduces C1 a la mitad (Actualmente 2uF) se incrementa el valor de la frecuencia minima de paso, pierdes algo de bajos.

En teoria seria malo "Cargar" una impedancia de unos 35Kohms sobre un previo de 47Kohms de impedancia de salida, se perderia señal.
Pero no creo que tu previo tenga esa impedancia de salida


----------



## juanma

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Existen circuitos que eliminan totalmente los capacitores de paso, pero te garantizo que son un "Importante dolor de genitales" hacerlos.



Estoy dispuesto a sufrir un poco   
Hablando en serio, me interesaria saber sobre como reemplazan el capacitor de entrada.
Tenes algun esquema?


----------



## anthony123

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Existen circuitos que eliminan totalmente los capacitores de paso, pero te garantizo que son un "Importante dolor de genitales" hacerlos.




Si fogonazo lo dice es una realidad cruda amigo..! Por lo general cuando hace este tipo de comentarios se necesita de un pelo especial de experiencia para los circuitos..!


----------



## Machimbre

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> si cambio el C1 por uno de 1uF que sucede?





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El filtro pasa-altos se forma con C1 y R2 + la impedancia que presenta el transistor de entrada Q1. Si reduces C1 a la mitad (Actualmente 2uF) se incrementa el valor de la frecuencia minima de paso, pierdes algo de bajos.


La  conocida fórmula para calcular la frecuencia de corte (sin la impedancia del transistor) dice:

_fo = 1 / 2 . pi . R . C_ ,

en este caso

_fo = 1 / 2 . 3,14 . 39k . 1u_ 

_fo = 4,02Hz@-3db_

Con C=2u _fo= 2Hz_

El valor estándar más cercano es 2,2uF _fo=1,85Hz_


----------



## Fogonazo

Por suerte siempre aparece alguien a quien le gustan las formulas. Gracias Machimbre.

Por otro lado, no es raro ver en las especificaciones de un equipo que la respuesta es "tal" entre "tal" y "tal" otra frecuencia dentro de +0 y +0,1db, esto da como resultado que los capacitores de paso siempre son mas grandes de lo que da el calculo habitual para -3db de atenuación.

Por ejemplo una especificación de calidad y actual seria algo como "respuesta a la frecuencia entre 5Hz y 45kHz a +0db -0,1db"


----------



## Elvis!

Una pregunta..Ayer estaba armando una potencia de 20W paraun amigo..para la misma trate de seguir al pie de la letra el diagrama y los valores de los capacitores y componentes..Pero ala hora de ponerla en marcha al momento en que comienza a amplificar se escucha un poco de distorcion que al maximo no es exagerada pero tampoco deseable..Quepuede producir esto?..El THD del TDA2005..Capacitores inapropiados?fuera de valor?o que?
Ahh alguien me explica un poco o me recomienda alguna pagia donde lo hagan..sobre filtrado de sonido?
Desde ya muchas pero muchas gracias!;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> ...estaba armando una potencia de 20W paraun amigo..para la misma trate de seguir al pie de la letra el diagrama y los valores de los capacitores y componentes..Pero ala hora de ponerla en marcha al momento en que comienza a amplificar se escucha un poco de distorcion que al maximo no es exagerada pero tampoco deseable....



¿ La distorsión aparece cuando recién lo enciendes y se va o se queda ?

Si se va luego de unos segundos es un capacitor que se va cargando o descargando, habra que buscar cual.
Si se queda hay algo mal.

Si pusieran consultas espesíficas en otro post *me harian feliz*, ya que este post es informaciónrmativo sobre capacitores y no me gustaria que se convirtiera en "Como reparar heladeras u otros electromesticos". Gracias


----------



## Eduardo

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> ...Pero ala hora de ponerla en marcha al momento en que comienza a amplificar se escucha un poco de distorcion que al maximo no es exagerada pero tampoco deseable..Quepuede producir esto?..El THD del TDA2005..Capacitores inapropiados?fuera de valor?o que?...


Que hay del trazado del circuito impreso?  Si las masas estan dispuestas 'asi nomas, como resultaba comodo'  tranquilamente te puede entrar a oscilar al empezar a chupar corriente.


----------



## Fogonazo

*¿ Demostración de la hipótesis oreja de oro (Golden Ears) ?*​
Los que quieran escuchar sus equipos de audio para los efectos del material dieléctrico en los condensadores de acoplamiento y el oxígeno en sus cables de altavoz han sido ridiculizado por el resto de nosotros que simplemente utilizar nuestra Hi-Fi para escuchar la música.

 Mediciones  de audio con instrumental ultrasensible parece demostrar que el concepto de “Orejas de oro” (Golden Ears) podría estar en lo cierto después de todo.

Informe de *Ben Duncan* audio consultor.​

La empresa AudioPrecisión (AP) de EE.UU., fundada por ex ingenieros de Tektronix, hace, en la actualidad, algunos de los equipos de prueba de audio más avanzado del mundo.
Altamente dependiente de procesamiento complejo de señales digitales para producir sus resultados.
Una nueva actualización del software de sus equipos que permite medir  armónicos individuales hasta su décimo  componente ha presentado un reto con nuevas pruebas de audio analógico, utilizando muestreo DSP de hasta 192 kHz.
Esto permite obtener señales de error del ruido a través de filtrado de sedimentación empinadas pero rápido con un grado de precisión que no era posible anteriormente.
Una de las nuevas pruebas permite la medición armónicos individuales hasta la décima componente y analizarlo respecto a la frecuencia fundamental con una resolución, hasta en algunos casos, 0,00006% (60 ppm).
En las mediciones tradicionales  DUT con un tono, por lo general 1 kHz, que se cancela el espectro resultante a <-130dB..
Esto demuestra que ambos productos harmónicos  y  intermodulación.  La sensibilidad de las nuevas pruebas es la producción de pruebas aparentemente objetiva de los efectos previamente tenidas completamente por basura por objetivistas de línea dura.



*Fig 1:* Antes del cambio del condensador. El espectro de salida
de un amplificador de potencia profesional Rauch DVT-50S trabajando a 13dB
por debajo del recorte sobre 8 Ohms. En estas condiciones los armónicos
impares dominan​
La figura 1 muestra el espectro de salida de un DVT-50 amplificador de potencia profesional de Rauch a 13 dB por debajo del recorte en 8Ohms.
En estas condiciones,  dominan los armónicos impares.



*Fig 2:* Y después. . . . .  el capacitor de 1O0uF de bloqueo FDC en el lazo de tierra del circuito
de realimentación negativa del amplificador se ha cambiado por un arreglo de capacitores
"Back-to-Back" con un total de 165uF.
Mirando con atención, se puede ver que la el capacitor reversible aumenta
todos los armónicos pares hasta el octavo, por lo que casi dominante.
También cambia el residuo por lo que los armónicos impares por encima
de la novena pendiente fuera monótonamente.​
En la figura. 2, el 100 uF  condensador de bloqueo de CC dela la conexión a tierra en el bucle de realimentación negativa del amplificador se ha cambiado para un capacitor  “Back-to-Back” con un total de 165 uF. Los beneficios acústicos de hacerlo han sido reconocidos.
Todas las otras condiciones siguen siendo las mismas. 
Figura. 2 documenta claramente las diferencias que corroboran el cambio audible.
Mirando con atención, se puede ver que la el capacitor reversible aumenta todos los armónicos pares , casi dominante,  hasta la octava componente
También cambia el residuo por lo que los harmónicos impares por encima de la novena pendiente fuera monótonamente. 
El efecto total de Este cambio puede ser más plenamente apreciada por superposición de ponderación psicoacústica (1), pero el principio es bastante claro.



*Fig 3:* La figura 3 muestra cómo un + N medición tradicional THD vs frecuencia
no alcanza el punto:
THD en la unidad modificada (gráfico superior) parece ser sin cambios por debajo de
1 kHz y un poco más alto por encima de 1 kHz.
Aun así, la opinión general sostiene que el amplificador modificado con los niveles
más altos de THD aparentemente suena mejor.​
 La Figura 3 muestra cómo un + N medición tradicional THD vs frecuencia pierde el punto, THD en la unidad modificada (gráfico superior) parece ser sin cambios por debajo de 1 kHz y un poco más alto por encima de 1 kHz, lo que lleva a conclusiones falsas.
 Las nuevas pruebas son tan sensibles que los efectos de cambiar y actualizar los componentes individuales pueden ser vistos 


1) Referencia. JRStuart, Psychoacousfic modelos para la evaluación de los errores en los sistemas de audio, Proc IOA vol. 13 véase el punto 7, 1991.


Traducción de ELECTRONICS WORLD + WIRELESS WORLD June 1992​

Este artículo es absolutamente realista, pero del año 1992, y la mayor parte de lo comentado también se ha aclarado antes en este tema sobre capacitores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno... vamos a agregar algo que muchos reportan como el artículo que provocó el quiebre (confirmó???) la mentira del sonido de los capacitores. El conjunto de artículos está en inglés y es un estudio de Cyril Bateman publicado en Electronics World en julio del 2002  y se extendió hasta marzo del 2003.
La publicación incluye el diseño de un medidor de distorsión muy interesante y que Mr. Bateman utilizó (y luego D. Self confirmó con los Audio precision) para determinar las distorsiones producidas por los dieléctricos de los capacitores.

Que los disfruten....

*PD: *El archivo Capacitor-Sound_0.pdf pesa mas de 10 Mb y tuve que recortarlo con el 7-Zip. Para armarlo, toman los archivos .ZIP y *les borran la ultima extensión .ZIP* de forma que queden 001, 002 y 003. Luego con el 7-Zip los pegan. Todos los demás son archivos independientes entre sí y corresponden a cada parte del artículo publicado en diferentes números de la revista.
Que la fuerza los acompañe


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Estaba leyendo esos artículos que dejaste y me llamó mucho la atención de que un capacitor es capaz de crear intermodulación con dos tonos  .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cosme:
Conseguite el libro de Self y leelo, por que está mas corto y detallado y las mediciones con el Audio Precision muestran la dependencia del nivel de distorsion con el nivel de la señal de excitación y algunas otras yerbas que hacen plausible la intermodulación.


----------



## Dls

Hola que tal
Hay alguna diferencia en calidad o rendimiento en los capacitores de los amplificadores de auto que traen capacitores dorados a los normales electroliticos??

por ahi lei que son mas sensibles ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné fotos comparativas  para ver a cuales te estás refiriendo por favor


----------



## Dls

Ésos son los capacitores "especiales" para audio, pero quiero saber que tienen de especial a los normales que compramos en la tienda


----------



## Daniel Meza

Tengo entendido que una de las grandes diferencias respecto a los normales es su baja ESR


----------



## seralemi

Buen día. Que diferencia existe entre un cap. electrolítico *blindado ó snap-in* y uno común??? Para la fuente de alimentación (24v 5A) cual debería usar? es indistinto? Estos deben ser de 4700uF/63v.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate acá:
About Snap-In Capacitors.
Depende de que quieras hacer con el montaje del capacitor...


----------



## Darknight560

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Algo más sobre Capacitores:*
> Dentro del grupo de componentes “Pasivos” los capacitores son los dispositivos  que presentan el mayor grado de complejidad en lo concerniente a su comportamiento físico y difieren en forma considerable de lo se consideraría un capacitor “Ideal” o “Puro”.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 23431​
> En la figura podemos observar, según el tipo de capacitor considerado, el esquema “Real” y de comportamiento “Efectivo” de un capacitor.
> Haciendo en principio una distinción entre el grupo de “Polarizados”, por ejemplo los electrolíticos y los NO polarizados (Por ejemplo, de película, de dieléctrico cerámico, de mica, Etc.).
> En la figura C representa la capacidad efectiva del capacitor, que dependerá, sin embargo, de la frecuencia, temperatura y de la tensión de funcionamiento.
> En serie con esta capacidad encontramos la resistencia Rk, representando el factor de pérdidas del dieléctrico, el cual depende de la temperatura y de la frecuencia de trabajo, y en paralelo con C, encontramos la resistencia de pérdidas Rl que también depende de la temperatura.
> En todos los capacitor hay una resistencia en serie Rs y una inductancia en serie Ls, residuo de la forma de construcción mecánica del capacitor.
> También aparece una capacidad parásita inherente Cc, la cual puede ser despreciada, excepto cuando la frecuencia de trabajo alcanza valores elevados (MHz)
> 
> *capacitores electrolíticos:*
> En este tipo agregamos al esquema “Efectivo” una línea de conducción unidireccional representada por el diodo D, en serie con una resistencia *NO* lineal Rd, como se muestra en la figura, este diodo entra en funcionamiento si se invierte la polaridad del capacitor, pero su efecto también se hace importante con tensiones de polarización por debajo del cero cuando éstas se han mantenido durante cierto tiempo, debido al progresivo deterioro de la capa dieléctrica formada electrolíticamente.
> La acción del voltaje de polarización (Biass) tiene también un complejo efecto electroquímico / iónico que si se permite que permanezcan durante un tiempo prolongado provocarán un cambio permanente en las características generales del capacitor.
> Por lo que se refiere a los capacitor electrolíticos normales, los capacitores de tántalio, son más compactos para un determinado valor de la capacidad, con una menor inductancia en serie, un mayor voltaje de ruptura inverso (2-3 V frente a los 0,5-1 V para los de aluminio) y la capa dieléctrica es mucho más resistente al deterioro en condiciones de voltaje de polarización cero.
> Por otro lado, la resistencia equivalente en serie (ESR) es significativamente mayor e incluso es menos lineal que la equivalente de los de capacitor de aluminio.
> Los capacitores de tántalo solamente están disponibles para unas tensiones de trabajo relativamente pequeñas.
> *Capacitores de película dieléctrica sin polaridad.*
> A pesar de que eliminan algunas de las características indeseables de los capacitores electrolíticos, pueden sufrir en un grado mucho mayor la histéresis del dieléctrico y otros efectos asociados a la carga almacenada de los conocidos como del tipo “Electret”. representados en la figura (1d) por el generador Ee y el condensador en serie Ce.
> Este efecto se basa en crear en la capa dieléctrica una polarización semi-permanente, normalmente calentando el material por encima de su temperatura de transición de primer orden, posteriormente se enfría mientras se somete a un campo eléctrico.
> Este hecho ha sido conocido y explotado en los diafragmas de los micrófonos “Electret” durante años. El fenómeno citado también puede aparecer durante el funcionamiento normal con algunos de los materiales utilizados.
> En general, la propensión del material que produce este efecto depende de su estructura molecular y de su cristalinidad, dureza física y rigidez eléctrica.
> Los dieléctricos de película usados más comúnmente como el poliestireno, policarbonato o polisulfato, cuyas películas delgadas están fabricadas mediante una banda fundida de una solución, son flexibles y amorfos y, por lo tanto, son menos propensos a retener distorsiones electromecánicas a nivel molecular que aquellos basados en propilenos o poliésteres que son fabricados mediante el estiramiento biaxial de una gruesa lámina de extrusionado.
> Sin embargo, la asimetría molecular (polar) de los materiales de solución - fusión es típicamente mayor, con la excepción del poliestireno, que la del polipropileno, lo que produce una clara dificultad a la hora de elegir preferencia.
> Una cualidad deseable en estos componentes es que suelen ser compactos y ofrecen una elevada relación volumen / capacidad.
> Desafortunadamente, como tanto la constante dieléctrica como el factor de pérdidas por el dieléctrico dependen de la asimetría de los grupos polares dentro de la molécula, se entiende que las dos cualidades deseables de bajas pérdidas y los altos valores de capacidad no se pueden obtener en los componentes de pequeño tamaño.
> Los capacitores de película / hoja empaquetados, en los que la combinación de conductor dieléctrico se empaqueta como un conjunto de cartas en una baraja, ofrecen una inductancia en serie L3 menor que los que están construidos por el bobinado en espiral.
> En todos estos tipos, los componentes de película / hoja ofrecen tanto una menor resistencia en serie (Rs) como una menor resistencia de pérdidas (Ri), que los del tipo de película metalizada, pero son físicamente más voluminosos.
> *Capacitores de dieléctrico cerámico.*
> Ciertos materiales piezoeléctricos cerámicos, como el dióxido de titanio, titanato de bario y el titanato circonato de bario, ofrecen una constante dieléctrica del orden de 80-50.000, lo cual permite la construcción de componentes muy pequeños con una baja ESR.
> Sin embargo, la dependencia en frecuencia y temperatura de los valores de la capacidad y de las pérdidas por el dieléctrico de estos condensadores puede ser muy alta, lo cual limita su uso en las aplicaciones de RF donde la consideración decisiva es una baja ESR.
> *Otros tipos.*
> Tanto los capacitorres de mica como los de dieléctrico de aire están libres de la mayoría de estos problemas mencionados anteriormente, pero solamente los hay disponibles en valores muy pequeños de capacidad.
> Los capacitores con dieléctrico de papel encerado (Que serían el peor de los casos), afortunadamente se muy poco frecuentemente.
> 
> _Figura 1(a) Es una capacidad «pura», la cual en la realidad se parece más al circuito (b) El diodo que aparece en (c) representa una línea de conducción unidireccional en un capacitor electrolítico, mientras que en (d) se muestra un generador y una resistencia para indicar la carga almacenada y la histéresis dieléctrica que presentan los dieléctricos de película._


Entonces, por lo que entendi, si deseo hacer cualquier cosa relacionada a audio, como filtros (pasabanda, bajas, altas), amplificadores, crossovers, etc debo de utilizar capacitores de materiales plasticos como poliester, estiroflex, etc en lugar de utilizar capacitores ceramicos, electroliticos, etc, o me equivoco.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Darknight560 dijo:


> Entonces, por lo que entendi, si deseo hacer cualquier cosa relacionada a audio, como filtros (pasabanda, bajas, altas), amplificadores, crossovers, etc debo de utilizar capacitores de materiales plasticos como poliester, estiroflex, etc en lugar de utilizar capacitores ceramicos, electroliticos, etc, o me equivoco.


Estas 100% en correto !
Sienpre debemos enpleyar capacitores de dielectrico plastico tal cual : Mylar , Polipropileno , Poliester mectalizado , Estiroflex , cuando la capacitancia nesesaria  es da orden de uF debemos enpleyar capacitores de Tantalo ao electrolictico normal.
Capacitores tipo Ceramico Disco NO sirven para armar circuitos de filtros activos o pasivos para audio o malla de control , sirven SI para desacople de alimentación y circuitos de alta frequenzia (RF).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## smoke

Adicionalmente, al estar construidos como los antiguos capacitores de papel, el valor de la capacidad queda determinado por la longitud que se enrolla, ( y el ancho y tipo de dieléctrico) que se puede medir con bastante precisión, con lo que el resultado es que los valores no tienen gran error, y el valor indicado nominalmente es muy parecido al real. Esto es muy importante a la hora de fabricar filtros, pero trae inconvenientes en altas frecuencias (RF), al aumentar la inductancia de las conexiones del capacitor.
Por el contrario, en los cerámicos la constante dieléctrica es muy alta, pero incontrolable, por lo que se especifican entre el -20% y el +100%, ademas que con la temperatura varían notablemente, tanto que al medirlos se nota la temperatura de la mano.   Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá ya está todo eso explicado: Los capacitores para uso en audio mitos y realidades.


----------

